# powerbook G4 : problème à répétition : bruit très inquiétant suivit d'un bug



## leila1315 (6 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

depuis peu , mon Powerbook g4 vieux de moins de 2 ans , fait un  bruit très bizarre , puis bug.
En effet, au bout denviron une heure d'utilisation, il émet un bruit inquiétant  qui devient de plus en plus fort ( genre machine à laver en mode "essorage") et l'ecran se bloque completement , je suis alors obligée de l'éteindre  à l'aide du clavier .
Cela m'inquiète beaucoup car il  a moins de deux ans...
Quelqu'un serait-il me dire si il s'agit d'un problème de batterie ou de disque dur ( ou autre) ? Et quelles sont les mesures à adopter?  Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## divoli (6 Janvier 2007)

Il est bien possible que ce soit le disque dur qui soit entrain de lâcher.

Préventivement, il faudrait faire une sauvegarde complète de ton dd, ou le cas échéant sauvegarder tes documents les plus importants. Et faire un test avec le CD Hardware Test fourni avec le Mac.


----------



## fays93 (6 Janvier 2007)

salut Leila est ce que quand ton ordi bug .. ton ecran se fige et la luminosité baisse d un coup et il ya des strille ou des petit trait qui apparaissent et l ecran devient noir ?


----------



## leila1315 (8 Janvier 2007)

fays93 a dit:


> salut Leila est ce que quand ton ordi bug .. ton ecran se fige et la luminosité baisse d un coup et il ya des strille ou des petit trait qui apparaissent et l ecran devient noir ?




Non.En fait , l'écran se bloque uniquement et l'image reste figée.

Merci Divoli pour tes conseils. J'ai été voir un réparateur : apparament il faudrait changer le dd, la batterie et peut-être aussi le ventilateur.
J'en ai pour 500 à 600 euros! 
Le pire c'est que mon powerbook G4 a moins de deux ans! Je n'aurais jamais imaginée que tout ces problèmes puissent arriver si vite ! Je ne sais pas si  cela vaut le coup d'investir autant si dans un an ou deux, le même problème réaparait ...

quelqu'un sait si ce problème a pu arriver  suite à un virus   , ou si  un virus à pu m'etre  transmis suite à de nombreux téléchargements etc... ?
Est-ce que les  portables sont moins résistants ? Ou bien est-ce  que les petits powerbookG4 sont plus fragiles ?
Moi qui passait mon temps à défendre Mac auprès de mes amis qui sont pour la majorité sur PC ! J'étais persuadée que les mac étaient beaucoup plus "solides" et  à  l'abri des virus etc...
Est-ce qu'en fin de compte cela ne serait qu'une légende?

Du coup , j'hésite entre payer la réparation ou pour pratiquement le même prix  m'acheter un portable PC ...


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2007)

leila1315 a dit:


> Non.En fait , l'&#233;cran se bloque uniquement et l'image reste fig&#233;e.
> 
> Merci Divoli pour tes conseils. J'ai &#233;t&#233; voir un r&#233;parateur : apparament il faudrait changer le dd, la batterie et peut-&#234;tre aussi le ventilateur.
> J'en ai pour 500 &#224; 600 euros!
> ...



Je ne suis pas r&#233;parateur, mais j'ai quelques doutes quand &#224; ces tarifs.
Pour le disque dur, je crois qu'il faut effectivement le changer.
Par contre pour la batterie et les ventilateurs, cela me parait curieux (&#224; moins que tu faisais tr&#232;s souvent fonctionner le portable sur batterie, et l&#224; d'accord).
Mais bon, de l&#224; &#224; en arriver &#224; 600 euros, cela me laisse dubitatif.

Il y a un moyen de v&#233;rifier la batterie (avec le widget coconut battery si tu as l'OS 10.4, par exemple).

Un simple changement de dd chez un r&#233;parateur doit tourner aux alentours de 100 &#224; 150 euros, selon le mod&#232;le que tu as choisi.

Perso, je me poserais des questions quand &#224; savoir si une r&#233;paration aussi importante est r&#233;ellement justifi&#233;e.

Ces probl&#232;mes ne sont pas dus &#224; des virus, mais &#224; des probl&#232;mes m&#233;caniques; &#233;l&#233;ments plus ou moins de bonnes qualit&#233;s, usures des pi&#232;ces, soins que prend l'utilisateur avec son ordi, et la mani&#232;re dont il l'utilise.

Les portables sont des ordi fragiles. Avec un portable PC, ce ne sera probablement pas mieux, ce sera peut-&#234;tre pire...

J'ai mon powerbook G4 depuis juillet 2005, et je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me.
En 7 ans d'utilisation de portables Apple (&#224; titre priv&#233; ou pro), je n'ai d&#251; faire appel qu'une seule fois au SAV. Ce qui est loin d'&#234;tre le cas de mes amis qui ont des portables PC.


----------



## fays93 (10 Janvier 2007)

je ne suis pas reparateur n on plus mais je trouve que ca fait beaucoup d un coup ... :mouais:


----------

